
Show HN: Take real-time notes on conference calls with AI - satienza
https://www.whipnote.com/
======
juhaszhenderson
How is this different from Gong.io? I'm desperately looking for a better
solution.

~~~
satienza
Gong is focused on call recording and helping you re-listen to the recordings,
while Whipnote is focused on giving you detailed information from your calls
as quickly as possible (zero wait time), so you can follow-up efficiently and
move on to your next task or meeting. We built Whipnote so that you don't have
to go back and spend hours listening to call recordings (something I
personally used to do, too often).

